# Unterschied Beckhoff - Codesys



## Gerri (8 Juni 2009)

Hallo, kennt jemand die Unetrschiede zwischen Beckhoff und dem "richtigen" Codessys System?
Wo liegen die Vor und Nachteile beider Systeme? 
Was ist notwendig um von einem System die Software auf das andre umzusetzen?


----------



## uncle_tom (8 Juni 2009)

Hallo,

das PLC-Control im Beckhoff-Twincat ist Codesys V 2.x. - da gibt´s keinen Unterschied und keine Vor- und Nachteile.

Wenn du Beckhoff-Steuerungen programmieren willst, dann kannst du aber nicht das reine Codesys verwenden, da dir hier die Anbindung an den Twincat-System Manager fehlt. Weiterhin kannst du mit Codesys keine Online-Verbindung zu Beckhoff aufbauen.

Solltest du bereits Bibliotheken, FB´s, FC´s in Codesys haben, dann kannst du diese auch Problemlos im Twincat PLC-Control von Beckhoff weiterverwenden - da musst du nicht´s umsetzen.

Wenn du allerdings Systemfunktionen (Uhrzeitstellen, etc.) von anderen Herstellern (Wago, etc.) verwendet hast, dann werden die natürlich von Beckhoff so nicht unterstützt.


----------

